# Glosso (Glossostigma elatinoides)



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Will this plant work in a low light no co2 tank?
if not

What low light foreground plant would work. I see that dwarf hair grass might.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Glosso needs high light and CO2 injection. If you tried it in a low light no CO2 setup, it would either grow vertical or die out pretty fast.

From my understanding, hair grass doesn't do too well in a low light tank.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

I"m looking for something for my nano for a carpet type plant.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Marsilea minuta is a more suitable low light ground cover plant. It's very similar in appearance to Glosso.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Aaront!


time to hunt these bad boys down! lol


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

i have heard that marsilea can take over a tank in low light.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it will take a while but yes.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

I got some marsilea minuta coming 

I love these forums! hehe


----------

